# The Lancaster "Stardust".



## GT (May 6, 2005)

Update


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 6, 2005)

Weren't all the Lancasters effectively stardust after being treated to a "schraege musik" concert?


----------



## evangilder (May 6, 2005)

I did a quick look around and found this:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/horizon/2000/vanished.shtml

Interesting. I love a mystery.


----------



## GT (May 6, 2005)

Update


----------

